# Select Archery's new shop...sneak peek!!!



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

looks good man, congrats


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It DOES look good Jim.


----------



## sprinklerfitter (Mar 24, 2008)

good luck , next time im up there i will stop by when your open.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be a nice shop. My only suggestion would be to put up some type of barrier between the range and your shooting area. You definately don't want a stray arrow coming over and hitting someone while they are shoping. Just sugesting.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

rjharcher said:


> Looks like it is going to be a nice shop. My only suggestion would be to put up some type of barrier between the range and your shooting area. You definately don't want a stray arrow coming over and hitting someone while they are shoping. Just sugesting.


Yep, we've got a contractor who is building a 60 ft long wall that will separate the range from the retail space. Yeah, we'd rather not have people dodging arrows as they try to buy things


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

*open date?*

Any ideas on completion, after the first of the yr.?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Jim, congrats it looks great.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Jim 
I am from Farmer City and go to Bloomington regularly . Will you be having 5 spot league shoots ? 
Thanks 
Scott


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

dairyboy4 said:


> Any ideas on completion, after the first of the yr.?


Targets will be here Friday. Shop tools and cabinets are going in tomorrow and Wednesday. Wall should be done by Friday as well. We should be open and ready to go by December 18/19. I'll be sure to post up a grand opening date for sure asap.

Jim


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

pure havoc said:


> Jim
> I am from Farmer City and go to Bloomington regularly . Will you be having 5 spot league shoots ?
> Thanks
> Scott


Scott,
Thanks for the post. Yes, we plan on having 5 spot league shoots on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings. The plan for now is to start the last week in January. I'll update as soon as this is concrete. 

Jim


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great Jim. I wish you the best!. Simon


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

selectarchery said:


> Scott,
> Thanks for the post. Yes, we plan on having 5 spot league shoots on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings. The plan for now is to start the last week in January. I'll update as soon as this is concrete.
> 
> Jim


Jim,

Scott and I shoot for Double Lung Archery in Farmer City, we should get together and talk about setting up a 5 spot series between the shops, our shoots are on Thrusday evenings. Great looking shop by the way!

Rusty


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Looks Great Jim*

I'll be sure and stop by when I'm in the area. Hopefully you can post dates for indoor tourneys here on AT cause there are several of us downstate who would make the trip. Congrats on the great looking shop.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

That looks great Jim. We all love having you on here and I'm sure we wish you all the best with your new shop. I a big Pearson fan so I hope you get some new Pearsons in and sell the crap out of them.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

congrats and good luck Jim...will stop by when im over there from champaign.

Jeff


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I get over there every few months for meetings at Growmark so I will have to stop by and check it out.


----------



## USMC-0331 (Jun 10, 2008)

*thanks Jim!*

Thanks for giving us a solid option for a bow shop in the BLM/Normal area. Wish you and the shop the best of luck...I will be a regular!

Brad


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

USMC-0331 said:


> Thanks for giving us a solid option for a bow shop in the BLM/Normal area. Wish you and the shop the best of luck...I will be a regular!
> 
> Brad


That's what I like to hear! Might want to stop by for a quick look/see this Saturday. We'll have some bows in, our Spyderweb targets up and some space open in the man cave.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

illbowhunter said:


> I get over there every few months for meetings at Growmark so I will have to stop by and check it out.


Sounds great. I'd like more information on the Centershot Ministries as well - perhaps we can talk more about this?


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Sure. Drop me a PM when you want to.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good. Will be by after season.


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good if you have any spot shoot's be sure and post them up we will come over from Danville


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Cmcdonald1955 said:


> Looks good if you have any spot shoot's be sure and post them up we will come over from Danville


We plan on having league shoots Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings. We'll start January 18th, 2010. We will have information posted soon in regard to getting a team together (teams of 4) and all other pertinent info. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

*Congrats*

Great Dealer here Guys - Good Luck!!


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for letting me stop by the shop today! What a great building and wonderful step for Select Archery! You've got a great thing going there and I would recommend local shooters to stop by when they can!

I am looking forward to being a regular customer and shooting in my first league this January (even though I will be shooting my "antique" Jennings as you like to call it)! I am sure it will be tough to not want a new bow once your walls are lined with new product!

Like I've said, if you need any help setting up, let me know brother!

In Christ,
Aaron


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Aaron,
Thanks for stopping by on Saturday - it was great seeing you again! I'll have your bow ready for you on Friday to pick up...

at our official GRAND OPENING!!!!!!

Be sure to stop by during these special hours:

Friday - 5pm-9pm
Saturday - 9am-6pm
Sunday - 1pm-6pm

We will be running a special during this grand opening weekend:

Pearson Z-32 w/KinetiCam (single cam) - only $299

We will also have demo models of the new Pearson Advantage, the G5/Quest lineup, some Elites and a whole bunch of good deals!

You can also come shoot our Spyderweb target range for free all weekend!!

If anyone would like to come up for a road trip, we have three hotels within a half mile of our location.

We are at the Crossroads Center in Normal, IL 61761.

As an extra special treat, Aaron will be giving a talk on antique bows and how we can get them back to great shooting condition :wink::wink:

More videos will be coming this week as the shop comes together. I do want to give a public shout out to Spyderweb Targets - you can't even believe how good these targets are until you shoot into them from 10 yards away with a 340+fps bow...and can still remove the arrow with 2 fingers. Vern at Spyderweb worked his tail off to make sure we'd have targets in plenty of time and I want to say thank you very much!!!

We will also be giving prizes away the entire weekend.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Jim, I am looking forward to coming out tonight to check out the shop and celebrating your grand opening! If my "antique" is ready, I can't wait to fling a few arrows too!

Is anyone else from the boards planning on going to the new Select Archery shop this weekend?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

How many sq. ft. is the shop Jim? Looks pretty spacious! Have a great weekend.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Looks great. Good Luck !!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

So that is why that Jennings was there! I thought it was for sale!! :mg:

I was out there last night messing around and they are making great progress for the opener. Keep in mind guys that this is a work in progress and like any new venture there will be kinks to work out.

I am excited for Jim and Select Archery to take this next step and I think we will see some great things to come.

I shot a Pearson target bow into those Spyderweb targets and those things are absolutely amazing!

We were getting one of the $299 bows set up. Great way to get a youngster started for low cost but high quality. Check'em out!!!

I will not be able to come out this weekend as I have family x-mas parties but hope a ton of people hear about it. It will be a very nice shop when it is all said and done and WAY overdue for our area.



Aaron_73 said:


> Hey Jim, I am looking forward to coming out tonight to check out the shop and celebrating your grand opening! If my "antique" is ready, I can't wait to fling a few arrows too!
> 
> Is anyone else from the boards planning on going to the new Select Archery shop this weekend?


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

bjthoele said:


> So that is why that Jennings was there! I thought it was for sale!! :mg:


Considering the bow and arrow has been around for thousands of years, I love how I get made fun of for a bow made in 2004!

I have a family with 2 children and my wife has a small business. Dropping $600+++ on a new bow every few years is simply not in the cards for me.

At this stage in the game, I just want to hit the target. However, if and when I can spring for a new bow... Jim will be my man!

:wink:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Aaron_73 said:


> At this stage in the game, I just want to hit the target.
> :wink:



Ask Brad about that one...set a new release a little bit light last night...first hole in the wall!!


----------



## USMC-0331 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Great place!*

Jim - thanks for having us out tonight. Going to be a great family archery store/range. Jealous that my 4yo got a new bow tonight and not me!

Brad T. - why didn't you autograph the first hole in the wall????!!!!!

Wishing you guys at Select Archery the best! Great to have this type of shop in the Central IL area.

Thanks - Brad


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for having me out last night Jim!

Of course, you just HAD to get the wrong cable length in for my bow and you just HAD to let me shoot your Advantage. I see how you work now! :wink: 

Seriously though, I love that bow (minus the pink accents)! I broke 3 FOBs with 4 arrows on my first grouping and I haven't shot in over a year! I guess it's time to start saving pennies!

Can't wait to get back out there, you've got a nice budding shop out there that is only going to grow!

Talk to you soon!
Aaron


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Ttt*

Throw it back up!


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's another look as we get further along!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE_onlWSDlQ


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Looks good*

Wow looking good FAST! Big difference from the part 1 to the part 2 videos. Wish that place where closer to this neck of the woods.


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

Aaron_73, I was just rib'in ya. Keep shootin that bow as that is better than not shooting at all!!! Once you are ready for a new one your head will spin at all the different options.

As for the hole in the wall, I appreciate Jim setting that straight as that was unintentional! He did forgot to mention I almost had the first liability claim as I also punched myself in the chin as the release popped off!! 

Hope the weekend went well for the Grand Opening. 

I do hope the Man Cave was duely represented as my litte girls put a hex on it with a DVD not to be mentioned here (ok, Barbie Diamond Castle, he, he) as I do not want to degrade the Man Cave prowess!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great shop. I wish it was a lil closer to me but I will get a chance to stop in sooner or later. Don't overlook the bowfishing market...it is growing very fast in your area. I would be glad to help you make stock decisions if you like.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you get that new number?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

309-862-BOWS (2697)

Hours are M-F 4p-9p, Sat 10a-5p

We have leagues going Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings.

We are considering starting the World Series of Archery on Saturdays as well.

Feel free to stop on by!


----------

